# CASABLANCA | AWB Tower | 110m | 25 fl | U/C



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)

Designed by Viguier Architects, this tower will be home to the headquarters of AttijarIwafa Bank, Morocco’s largest bank. Construction has begun in Q4 2021 and is expected to be completed by 2024. The project will also comprise low rise residential and office buildings.


----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Saiss (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Saiss (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Saiss (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)




----------

